# new bird to me



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

I Went To An Auction Yesterday And Purchased Some "fantasy Fantails" . I Had Never Heard Of This Breed Before. It Says They Are A Cross Between Indian Fantails, Saints, And Another Breed. Does Any One Have Pictures Of Either Of These Breeds So I Can See What A Saint Looks Like? And What The Cross Is To Get This New To Me Fantail?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Go to www.slobberknockerlofts.com and look at Pegasus Lofts. They have pictures and info on the your new breed.
Daryl


----------

